# [bluetooh] hcitool ne trouve pas la clé

## chris972

Bonjour,

Une nouvelle fois, c'est en complet désespoir de cause que je poste ici (après avoir posté sur les forums anglais), en caressant le mince espoir de tomber soit sur un expert, soit sur quelqu'un ayant déjà eu exactement le même problème et l'ayant résolu.

Le problème est très simple, bien que tout semble correct à priori, hcitool dev ne me trouve pas de device. A partir de là, je ne peux évidemment pas poursuivre.

Quelques éléments techniques en vrac :

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

[    0.150278] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.150588] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.150699] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.150808] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.150935] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.305338] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[   25.333242] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   25.333247] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
```

```
# rc-service bluetooth status

 * status: started
```

```
# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:0B:0D:06:F3:A3  ACL MTU: 120:20  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:724 acl:0 sco:0 events:26 errors:0

        TX bytes:114 acl:0 sco:0 commands:26 errors:0
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bnep                    9223  2

fujitsu_laptop         10557  0

radeon                643069  2

snd_atiixp             11110  0

snd_atiixp_modem        8101  0

snd_ac97_codec         99647  2 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem

ttm                    41935  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         21168  1 radeon

backlight               3624  2 fujitsu_laptop,radeon

cfbcopyarea             2881  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               1873  1 radeon

ac97_bus                1062  1 snd_ac97_codec

firewire_ohci          26212  0

cfbfillrect             2941  1 radeon

btusb                   9013  1

snd_pcm                54804  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_ac97_codec

i2c_piix4               7664  0

snd_page_alloc          6043  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_pcm

k8temp                  3067  0
```

```
# rfkill list

0: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

Tout semble donc ok, et pourtant :

```
# hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device
```

```
# hcitool dev

Devices:
```

A priori, tout le nécessaire est installé, useflags compris.

```
Sat Apr  7 18:20:16 2012 >>> net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r2

     Sat Apr  7 18:22:55 2012 >>> dev-libs/openobex-1.5

     Sat Apr  7 18:23:19 2012 >>> app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5

     Sat Apr  7 18:23:52 2012 >>> app-mobilephone/obexd-0.44

     Sat Apr  7 18:24:44 2012 >>> net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.1

     Sat Apr  7 18:31:06 2012 >>> net-wireless/bluedevil-1.2.2

     Sat Apr  7 18:33:40 2012 >>> kde-base/solid-4.8.1

     Sat Apr  7 18:37:11 2012 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1

     Sun Apr  8 10:18:21 2012 >>> dev-libs/check-0.9.8-r1

     Sun Apr  8 10:36:57 2012 >>> sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120125
```

les éléments complémentaires à savoir :

j'ai fait énormément de recherches, lu bien les 10 ou 20 premiers liens google pour chaque requete, consulté de multiples forums, lu de très nombreuses docs (souvent pas à jour pour le bluez actuel).

Ma clé bluetooth fonctionne, et fonctionne même sous gentoo sur une machine complètement outdated de 2, de l'époque des bluez-libs et bluez-utils. Et je me souviens bien ne pas avoir galéré à l'époque à l'installation. Ce qui me donnait du fil à retordre était plutot l'usage assez archaïque au niveau de outils proposés. Maintenant, l'intégration Gnome et KDE semble bien plus performante...

sur la machine sur laquelle elle fonctionne, HID2HCI est activé ! J'ai beaucoup cherché dans cette direction (vu que c'est une option qui n'existe plus directement dans les fichiers de conf), mais j'ai abandonné car jamais trouvé la solution de ce côté non plus.

j'ai testé sur 3 machines sous gentoo à jour, et même résultat.

je n'ai pas testé sur une autre distrib, ou sur livecd, mais à la limite, ça marcherait que ça ne m'avancerait pas beaucoup, sauf à voir la config précise, à condition que les versions de softs soient exactement les mêmes ou très proches car cela semble énormément changer.

les docs et guides gentoo (et même des autres distrib) à ce sujet sont totalement obsolètes ou très incomplets.

La clé bluetooth USB concernée est une TRENDnet TBW-102UB, et je n'en ai pas d'autre pour tester.

Donc, si quelqu'un a les compétences, ou l'expérience, pour débroussailler ça, je pourrai évidemment lui fournir tout complément d'information nécessaire, et faire tous les tests utiles.

Merci d'avance à ce génie en puissance  :Wink: 

----------

## chris972

...suite...

A force de lire, chercher, consulter tout un tas de choses, je suis tombé sur un post sur la ML des dev du module btusb du kernel, qui n'a d'ailleurs reçu aucune réponse, qui parle d'une incompatibilité pour sa clé avec le kernel actuel.

J'ai donc installé et compilé le dernier noyau stable 2.6, et paf, en bootant dessus, tout fonctionne.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, si ce n'est qu'à priori je ne suis pas en cause dans le problème.

----------

## netfab

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je suis tombé sur un post sur la ML des dev du module btusb du kernel, qui n'a d'ailleurs reçu aucune réponse
> 
> 

 

Un lien ? (çà pourrait éventuellement être utile pour quelqu'un tombant sur le même problème)

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> qui parle d'une incompatibilité pour sa clé avec le kernel actuel

 

De quel kernel actuel parles-tu ? Mon petit doigt me dit que c'est le 3.2.12, mais bon, autant être précis.

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai donc installé et compilé le dernier noyau stable 2.6, et paf, en bootant dessus, tout fonctionne.
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, si ce n'est qu'à priori je ne suis pas en cause dans le problème.

 

Preuve qu'avoir le dernier kernel n'est pas toujours bénéfique. Personnellement, je reste sur la branche 3.0.x, qui va être maintenue (statut -longterm) pendant 2 ans :

```

$ cat /etc/portage/package.mask

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.26

$ cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/kernel 

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0*

```

As-tu essayé avec la 3.0.x ?

----------

## chris972

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Un lien ? (çà pourrait éventuellement être utile pour quelqu'un tombant sur le même problème)

 

Tu sais, parmi les centaines de liens que je suis chaque jour sur le sujet, il ne m'est pas possible de les archiver en plus.

Je suis allé te le rechercher : http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-bluetooth/msg23498.html

 *Quote:*   

> De quel kernel actuel parles-tu ? Mon petit doigt me dit que c'est le 3.2.12, mais bon, autant être précis.

 

Pas sûr, mais un 3.x ça c'est sûr. Par contre, à tort, j'avais mis tous les 3.x dans le même panier, pensent que c'était le 3 qui faisait la différence concernant mon problème.

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu essayé avec la 3.0.x ?

 

Non. Je n'ai pas essayé toutes les versions possibles pour debugger l'affaire. Si j'ai un moment, je testerai le tiens.

Edit :

Noyau 3.0.26 testé, sans plus de résultat. Cela confirme à priori mon hypothèse, c'est bien le >=3 qui pose problème.

----------

## novazur

c'était bien un bug des kernels 3.x : https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60901

----------

